# Puppy pictures up



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

They are all spoken for, so this is not an advertisement. I just thought that some might like to see some puppy pictures. We've been having issues with our website software, and I've just now gotten to the point that I can add pictures.

Each picture is a thumbnail. You can click on any individual picture, and a larger version will come up on your screen. http://www.starbornhavanese.com/newpuppies.html

Now I just need to figure out how to embed youtube videos so I can get videos back on our site.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

They are adorable! Is Nike really that brown, or is it just the photo? I thought I remembered her being more silver.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

She's more silver, but it's just in the process of changing to more and more silver. I think it's the incandescent lights in there, and maybe the way I have the camera set.

I just figured out how to embed videos with the new software, so I can fix our website now, when I get the chance. I keep getting a "recovered from serious error" anytime I change anything. Once I get past that, it shouldn't take too long to get new stuff up.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

They are all adorable and so glad that the videos will be returning. Thanks, Tom.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

In addition to the adorable puppies, the momma dog is absolutely beautiful


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Darling little babies. Beautiful Mama.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I think the brown color must be another problem with the website. Nike's color doesn't look anything like that in the pictures on our computer. I guess you would call the stage she's in now "blue" with silver streaks. The silver coming in down at the roots is a lot lighter.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Beautiful Tom. Thank you!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

They are such black beauties! So shiny!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Missy said:


> They are such black beauties! So shiny!


That's what I noticed too...the shininess!

Totally adorable.


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

Beautiful! It will be fun to watch them grow.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

They all so cute. Do they have names yet?


----------



## Nancy Collins (Mar 20, 2013)

*can't see pics*

When I click on the link, I only see the pics of Razzle and Frolic's last litters.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Nancy, Your browser is using an old version of the page that it saved from the last time you were there. Hit the refresh button-the little circle with the arrow pointing clockwise if you are using Windows 7.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Awwww! pure puppy goodness.  I needed that this morning.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I would have a hard time telling some of them apart. Its like triplets and twins! Mom looks beautiful.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

They are all just adorable, but I love the one with the most white on the chin and white feet...those sweet baby eyes


----------



## Nancy Collins (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks Tom! I see them now.  So precious! Sonic (Beetle) turns two tomorrow...I can't believe he is already 2! He will always be my baby! I will try to post pics tomorrow of his birthday. ;-)


----------



## Nancy Collins (Mar 20, 2013)

oops...his birthday is actually the 18th!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Time flies when you are puppy watching!


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

So precious and sweet. I was also thinking how gorgeous Mama is! What a beautiful litter.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Beautiful puppies. Looking forward to seeing more pictures.


----------

